# Pigeon Facts Game



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

I just figured it might be fun to play a game with the facts we know about pigeons so that everyone can learn them. So I will start it and see if you all like the game or not, hey its worth a try. 
So this is how it goes we have a question a day about pigeons and then you just post what you think the answer is, the person that gets it right has to post the next day with their fun fact. If no one gets it right that day(or if more than one person gets it right) then the person who posted that day does another one until someone gets it right or as a tie breaker. Ok anyone interested? 

Question Number One:

How many taste buds does a pigeon have? 

I will post the answer in 24 hours
Happy Fact Hunting


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

I think it's 37 taste buds.
Daryl


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

less than 10


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

They have 8,963 fewer taste buds than humans do.

fp


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

FP has done homework - exact figure


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Yup they have 37 I guess thats why they don't mind eating worms
Guess we need a tie breaker 
How old was the oldest pigeon when it died?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

33 yrs old 
Daryl


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

ya it was a ww2 pigeon. Ok Daryl now its your turn to write a question.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

O.K, boys and girls, which weighs more, a pigeon's bones or it's feathers? 
Daryl


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

feathers.. Bones in flying birds are very light (a bit hollow)..


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

How can feathers be heavier than bones evn if they are hollow? Hmm I am going to have to say bones are heavier, well I have a 50/50 shot of being right.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Hamza is correct. Now Hamza, it's your turn to come up with a question. 
Daryl


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Really Feathers? I guess we knew I wasn't so smart since I posted this thread in the wild feral section  that was just brilliant of me.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SkyofAngels said:


> Really Feathers? I guess we knew I wasn't so smart since I posted this thread in the wild feral section  that was just brilliant of me.



That's OK, Kristen! We just have to look for the THREAD TITLE!  

Carry on...

Shi 
Squeaks (he's not participating...egg sitting comes FIRST!)


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

Which famous biologist used pigeons as his "subjects" to prove his theories??


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

OH, OH, I know


Charles Darwin. but I'm not sure I want to win then I'd have to think of a question.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

flitsnowzoom said:


> OH, OH, I know
> 
> 
> Charles Darwin. but I'm not sure I want to win then I'd have to think of a question.


Well, see, that's what happens when one raises their hand in class too quickly!   (BE careful what you wish for...I think, falls into this category!)

Oh, I'm SURE you will be able to think of _something..._   

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Hamza (Dec 28, 2006)

flitsnowzoom said:


> OH, OH, I know
> 
> 
> Charles Darwin. but I'm not sure I want to win then I'd have to think of a question.


Yup, thats rite..

He used em to demonstrate genetic change by cross-breesing.. His experiments were 2: Darwin's Finches and Darwin's Pigeons!

So now "flitsnowzoom" needs to come up with a question!


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Okay well until flitsnowzoom thinks of something I will throw one in to keep the game going.(You are not off the hook you still owe me one  )
How fast can a pigeon fly?


----------



## abisai (Jan 30, 2007)

Fast as his wings can take him.


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Up to 50mph I think.


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Okay Becca now its your turn!


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

How many feathers does a fully grown pigeon have?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Becca199212 said:


> Up to 50mph I think.



mmmm, thought it was more like 60 mph...or is that with a tail wind???  

Shi


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

mr squeaks said:


> mmmm, thought it was more like 60 mph...or is that with a tail wind???
> 
> Shi


They CAN fly up to 60 MPH. My birds flew 32 miles in 33 minutes this morning and they had NO wind............. I know that's not quite 60 MPH, but it's pretty darn close.
Now whether they can sustain that for hours and hours.........I doubt it, but they CAN do it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Becca199212 said:


> How many feathers does a fully grown pigeon have?


10,000............


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Does this mean it's my turn to come up with a question??  

Well............

How fast can a pigeon beat it's wings in flight?


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*Pigeon wing beats*

A pigeon can beat its wings as fast as 600 times a min.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> A pigeon can beat its wings as fast as 600 times a min.


Now it's YOUR turn for a question I guess................


----------



## pigeonboy17 (Dec 20, 2006)

I guess I'll post a question....When does the breeding season start and end for Roller pigeons? 


Whoever answers correctly will have to post there own question! 







God Bless,
Pigeonboy17


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

I don't know that one but was quite suprised to see one of our birds rolling yesterday! I got quite excited, running round trying to find someone to watch with me!


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*questin*

Sorry about not posting a question. I had to leave in a hurry. Phone call from daughter, in labor.

question: What is the fastest flying bird? Not in a dive, in straight flight?

George


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Avion said:


> Sorry about not posting a question. I had to leave in a hurry. Phone call from *daughter, in labor.*
> question: What is the fastest flying bird? Not in a dive, in straight flight?
> 
> George


Well, Congratulations to you and to your daughter


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

The Perigrine Falcon, I am sure it is the fastest diving but I think the Spine-Tailed Swift is the fastest straight out.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*Fastest bird*

Nope. Not in that family of birds.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Since this IS a Pigeon Facts game, I hope the answer has to do with pigeons...

a racing homing pigeon???


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Really, this bird is known for flying over 100MPH with no wind flat out.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*Question*

"CORRECT". Our racing pigeon is the fastest bird.

George


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIPPEE! My turn...

Name TWO war pigeons who saved many lives...


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

GI JOE and CHER AMI


----------



## *ADRIAN* (Jun 3, 2005)

cordula mora if i am rite?
plz tell me i am right?


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

G.I. joe and Anzio Boy


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Actually, I WAS thinking G.I. Joe and Cher Ami...

HOWEVER, ALL right answers deserve to ask questions...so take turns and GO FOR IT!!

George Simon DID come up with the answer I was looking for, however...  

Shi


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Where was the last passenger pigeon when it died and become extinct also what year was it?


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

There was a pigeon named G.I. Joe? I thought that was a joke!


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

http://www.ulala.org/P_Pigeon/Pigeon_History.html I posted this last week  LOL 

Martha 12:30 PM Sept. 1 1914 in Cincinnati Zoo


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

A_Smith said:


> http://www.ulala.org/P_Pigeon/Pigeon_History.html I posted this last week  LOL
> 
> Martha 12:30 PM Sept. 1 1914 in Cincinnati Zoo


Poor Buttons


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

I didn't see that when you posted it. You are right.

Sky here is some info on G. I. Joe. 

http://www.pigeon.org/pigeons_in_war1.htm


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

We all should band our birds.  What color are bands going to be in 2008 ? I know they come in diffrent colors, but I did find a color listed for 2008 on a order form.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

A_Smith said:


> We all should band our birds.  What color are bands going to be in 2008 ? I know they come in diffrent colors, but I did find a color listed for 2008 on a order form.


If your question pertains to AU bands, they will be *GREEN* for 2008.

Terry


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> If your question pertains to AU bands, they will be *GREEN* for 2008.
> 
> Terry


Lol Hey who called my birds old fashioned for having green bands? See that Shi our birds are so up to date they have next years colors. So HA! Lol


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Shi and Kristen,
You are right up to date. Green is the IN color. My '07 bands are green.
Very tres chic.

Margaret


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Margarret said:


> Shi and Kristen,
> You are right up to date. Green is the IN color. My '07 bands are green.
> Very tres chic.
> 
> Margaret


LOL my birds will be thrilled


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

ohiogsp said:


> I didn't see that when you posted it. You are right.
> 
> Sky here is some info on G. I. Joe.
> 
> http://www.pigeon.org/pigeons_in_war1.htm


Hmm Thank you that was very interesting. That first picture of the guy holding the bird looks kinda scary like he is mad and squeezing the poor thing.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

37 years old wasn't it?


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Terry it's your turn.  Green is the correct answer I was looking for.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*SQUEAKS SEZ....*

LET'S HEAR IT FOR THE GREENIES!!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Need to Correct*



naturegirl said:


> 37 years old wasn't it?


 Hi NATUREGIRL, GI JOE was a pigeon use in WW II he never reached the age of 37 I will check to find his age when he passed on.I believe he was around 17 years old. GEORGE


----------

